# can rabbits see color



## Chickenlittle586 (Aug 12, 2007)

I've been wondering this for a VERYlong time. Can rabbits see color? What about red eyed buns?I put a purple harness on patches when he goes outside and i wonder if he can tell what color it is.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 12, 2007)

Somewhat. Here's a really good article on what rabbits see:
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/vision.html

They can differentiate between green and blue, and they have better night vision than we do.

Red eyed buns are just albinos- the only real difference is the color. Their eyes work the same except they tend to let in more light, so they sometimes have problems focusing and might not like bright light. Red eyed rabbits often move their heads from side to side- scanning- to help them see things better. My REW bun Oberon shifts his whole body from side to side when he is scanning, not just his head.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 12, 2007)

Naturestee, great info! We always wondered why Buttercup (for 9 years)moved his head/scanning. We even asked the vet and he looked at my husband as if he was nuts. Of courseButtercup didn't do it while we were at the vets.

Thanks for the info.

Susan & Buttercup:runningrabbit:


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Aug 12, 2007)

wow. thanks for the reply and the great link! Now i know why my rew mini rex does that "scanning" thing.


----------



## ra7751 (Aug 13, 2007)

Scanners are pretty cool...very quirky. I think it adds to their personality. One thing...if you know you have a scanner and he/she will be sedated at the vet....advise the vet. They tend to freak out when they see a bun coming out from anesthesia that exhibits neurological presentations.

We also had a very unscientific thing on colors. Years and fewer rabbits ago, we would take our buns on a three hour one-way trip to our beach house. At that time, Wal Mart used blue bags. They reacted favorably when they saw the blue bags. But sometimes we went to another chain that used white bags. Even though they got the same treats, they never reacted to the white bags the way they did to the blue. Just one of those things you notice.

Randy


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 13, 2007)

*ra7751 wrote: *


> Scanners are pretty cool...very quirky. I think it adds to their personality.



Have you ever seen a pink eyed white or a ruby eyed white RAT scan when they are on their kind legs with their nose sticking straight up in the air and their whiskers going a thousand miles a minute?

It's possibly one of the cutest things. They look like they are dancing .


----------

